# Ingmar Johansson Kenpo Seminar



## Roland (Jul 25, 2002)

Ingmar Johansson
from
Ed Parkers Kenpo Karate 
in Sweden

Will be teaching a seminar:

Friday August 2, 2002

 O.K.K.A. Studios
1472 Dundas st
London, Ontario

$30 in advance
$45 at the door

Class will start at 6:30 p.m.

For directions or any questions call Paul
(519) 659-0521 
or e-mail 
apdawdy@hotmail.com

Mr. Johansson has taught in London several times before. 
It is always a pleasure to work with and learn from his many years of experience.
Open to all students 14 years and older.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Ingmar Johansson
> from
> ...



I've heard good things about him, and I'm not even a Kenpoist (nor a Swede)!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 25, 2002)

Ingmar's top notch.  I learned more about Kenpo from 2 15 minute conversations with him, than I did in 6 months of classes.

He knows his stuff.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm no Kenpoist but Roland has threatened to come to my house and drink all my beer if I don't come to the seminar.

So in the spirit of saving my beer I will be there.


----------



## Roland (Jul 26, 2002)

I said I was going to drink all your beer for you no matter what you say, because I am just a good friend who wants to help you  from your self!!


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *I said I was going to drink all your beer for you no matter what you say, because I am just a good friend who wants to help you  from your self!! *



You're such a selfless, giving, helpful human being.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 28, 2002)

What will he be teaching for this class?  I will try and make it if I am done work early enough that day.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 28, 2002)

Deny as much as you want, your still and always be a kenpoist. Even beyond the day you stop posting on kenpo forums and thoughts of "Ecomony of Motion" invade your dreams, you will be a "brother" (Sista? ). Sorry dude, as I understand it AKK is a cult, and you'll never get out. I'm glad to be a Judoka..oh wait, that's a cult too. I'm a Hapkidoka! Yes, and Taekata, but that's just a joke 

P.S. One of my instructors having fun, see attached.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 28, 2002)

Claim that all you want... I am a Systema guy. In fact I was at a Pekiti Tersia seminar today at Renegade's :erg: in Buffalo. I like to go where the action is my friend.

That pic looks like a nice O Goshi. Was it? I can't tell as it's the after effects! Heh heh heh...

Anyway, Ingmar is this Friday. I'm only going because Ingy is a friend. Then The annual summer Kenpo camp in August 9/10/11 is only because Jeff Blay is a friend and I have to let Kaith shoot me with his paintball gun because he's been whining like a baby to shoot someone. I expect to see everyone there.

Then that's it. Seriously...I mean that...really....


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 28, 2002)

and so will we. Riggghhht. NOT! As long as you know how to cancel my height and width zones, use a neutral bow, know the diffrence between Grasp of Death and Grip of death, and enjoy a good heel kick as you cross out...well you get the picture. As far as the pic, here is I belive what led up to it, tell me what you think  The one with less hair is my sensei, Mr. Sol. The one throwing is one of our brown belt's Joe, who'll be testing for Shodan in a few months. I belive it is Hari, as that is is tokui-waza.


----------



## Les (Jul 29, 2002)

I have been lucky enough to work with Ingmar in the past, here in Europe.

He brings such enthusiasism for Kenpo along with his skill, and I always find him inspiring and motivating.

If you can be there for his seminar, it'll be well worth your time.

Les


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *I belive it is Hari, as that is is tokui-waza. *



Nice throw!

Wow!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 3, 2002)

I attended the Ingmar Johnasson seminar today and along with the assortment of martialtalk people there Renegade showed up and brought Rich Parsons.

A really nice guy. Friendly and funny too. Likes to laugh and have a good time. Takes the jokes and can dish them out great too. I enjoyed his company while we all went out to eat after the seminar. He was kind enough to lend me a folder when I wanted to stab Renegade. Of course he wanted to see me get pummled too. Lotsa fun.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 3, 2002)




----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 3, 2002)

I really wish I could have made it to that seminar, but money is a little tight these days.  I am glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## Roland (Aug 7, 2002)

He went over the three single attack Ram techniques, and reviewed Short Form 1 and Long Form 1.

Had us do some grafting too.

Great guy, I always like to talk with him.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I attended the Ingmar Johnasson seminar today and along with the assortment of martialtalk people there Renegade showed up and brought Rich Parsons.
> 
> A really nice guy. Friendly and funny too. Likes to laugh and have a good time. Takes the jokes and can dish them out great too. I enjoyed his company while we all went out to eat after the seminar. He was kind enough to lend me a folder when I wanted to stab Renegade. Of course he wanted to see me get pummled too. Lotsa fun. *



WOW!

This post is and will break many rules of this forum. (* Am I allowed to post to the Kempo forum? *)

Nice Words from GouRonin about people and me no less.  Thanks! BTW, can I have my Folder back? 
(* Just kidding I found it *)


I liked Ingmar, a real nice guy, with lots of enthusiasm. I hope to meet up with him later.

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 17, 2002)

It's true. Rich was right there with a folder the moment I needed one.

He's one funny guy and I really enjoyed his company at the dinner afterwards.

I never took his folder though. Even if I did I would have left it stuck in someone so he could easily find it later.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2002)

Thought someone put you out of our misery here.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 18, 2002)

Just computer and time issues...


----------

